
Facebook are 'morally bankrupt, pathological liars' – NZ Privacy Commissioner - bspn
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=12220247
======
etiam
If one were to judge by the title, the commissioner and I are in excellent
agreement over the gist of Facebook's character. The reasons may be different
though. As much as I enjoy seeing people actually reacting to the atrocity
rather than buying the vacuous spin about mistakes for what seems like the
thousandth time, not censoring the communications they're parasitizing harshly
enough is actually not a thing I'm willing to hold against FB.

------
thatoneuser
It's funny. When they were investigated they claimed they didn't engineer fb
to feed off dopamine feedback systems. It's like - how bold of a lie are you
able to get away with?

------
pard68
I agree with the sentiment but for very different reasons.

I've been pursuing a reddit lookalike called tildes recently and a number of
NZ and Oz people are on there. I was absolutely floored, as an American, with
how okay they are with government sanctioned censorship. So in light of my
recent realizations this reasoning makes a bit more sense to me, though I
still can't agree with it.

------
dbg31415
So I agree... but the thing is, my grandmother is going to be mad if I don't
like her posts. I don't think we can fix anything about how skeezy Facebook
is, but I don't think we can get anyone to mass unplug them either. Where's
that leave us?

------
dannykwells
Is #DontGiveAZuck an original? Because I love it!

------
rgoulter
Gotta sympathise with Facebook on this one.

 _> "Facebook cannot be trusted. They are morally bankrupt pathological
liars..."_

Sure.

 _> "...who enable genocide (Myanmar), facilitate foreign undermining of
democratic institutions, .... [They] allow the live streaming of suicides,
rapes, and murders, continue to host and publish the mosque attack video,
allow advertisers to target 'Jew haters' and other hateful market segments,
and refuse to accept any responsibility for any content or harm."_

I feel this is making making moral statements with great symbolic value,
rather than suggesting anything with any serious practical understanding.

The article features paragraphs complaining that the obscene video is still
up, but doesn't seem to understand the internet allows anti-censorship
behaviour. I'd guess that FB already disallows uploading the video, but the
ones which get through what the NZ Privacy Commissioner calls "the AI" must
have been modified in some way.

I don't necessarily mind mainstream media (who are so influenced by FB's
control over distribution) having a go at Facebook. But, a politician
complaining that FB isn't doing a good enough job at censoring what's already
illegal for people in NZ to consume raises flags for me.

------
mudil
They #DontGiveAZuck. Nice one!

------
sgjohnson
I agree, they are morally bankrupt pathalogical liars, but as a platform, they
should bear absolutely no responsibility for what their users post. Nor they
should comply with any governments’ request to turn over information on who
shared what.

Facebook is an evil, yes, but governments are a bigger one. I trust facebook
more than I trust my government, and I don’t trust facebook to the extent that
I’ve deleted my account and ublocked all their cookies and integrations.

